
Handbook of Text manipulation on Unix - AbyCodes
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-unixtext/index.html
======
Nate75Sanders
Related to this, pyp is worth taking a look at if you're interested in doing
manipulation using python's libraries, but on the command line:

<http://code.google.com/p/pyp/>

~~~
pixelbeat
That's very similar to

<http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/funcpy>

------
luriel
The Unix Programming Environment by Kernighan and Pike and The AWK Programming
Language are still the best books one can read about Unix text manipulation,
and about Unix, period. (Part of the point is that in Unix text is supposed to
be the universal language).

------
aghull
I like how it's laid out from the most specific tools that are easy to
understand and eventually leads to the pocketknives of sed and awk that
beginners might not need until they've exhausted the potential of the previous
commands.

------
bradly
Unix for Poets is a great set of exercises for someone wanting to learn more
about text manipulation with Unix tools.

[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~felipe/IFT6010-Automne2011/reso...](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~felipe/IFT6010-Automne2011/resources/Articles/UnixforPoets)

------
skrubly
Thanks for this! I really like these kinds of summaries, because while I love
grep and cut and wc and perl, there are commands in here I really haven't
heard of.

Plus I enjoy stringing together one-off filters longer than my arm.

------
webnrrd2k
If you like this, then check out Unix Power Tools. It's full of exactly this
kind of stuff, with broader and deeper coverage. I highly recommend it -- I
consider it one of the top ten or so books for a new programmer to spend some
time with.

------
Nate75Sanders
One useful addition to the section on streams would have been that of process
substitution:

<http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/process-sub.html>

This allows you to have more than just the standard streams.

~~~
veyron
It's bash-specific (sh doesn't support it)

~~~
Nate75Sanders
It's not bash-specific. Other shells have it.

~~~
veyron
But not the bourne shell

------
pkrumins
Also take a look at my 3 e-books on awk, sed and perl:
<http://www.catonmat.net/books/>

------
danieldk
I once wrote this introduction to UNIX (which is unfortunately not complete, I
lost the DocBook sources), that also provides an introduction to text
manipulation.

<http://danieldk.eu/Writings/unixsystems.pdf>

------
pseudoswamy
Good post. How can I tell if a tool supports UTF-8 (or some other encoding) or
not?

------
gasda
join was new to me. I like it....

Always happy to learn a new command.

------
agentgt
This used to be a great site (ignore its very un-PC site name):

<http://bashcurescancer.com/>

It seems the site is down.

------
indubitably
Thanks for this, had never heard of csplit. Too bad the OSX version sucks.

------
gurraman
Sort of related: rpl[1] is an often overlooked tool for replacing text across
multiple files. Terser than "perl pie" and a few nice features like simulation
mode.

[1] <http://www.laffeycomputer.com/rpl.html>

------
zwischenzug
So sad that the writer lets himself down in the first line.

~~~
dfc
What are you referring to?

~~~
shrikant
Possibly to the use of "A basic tenant" when the writer really meant "A basic
tenet".

